# Sig request



## All_In (Aug 23, 2007)

Hey, I was wondering if one of you guys with skills out there could make me a sig. NikosCC that one you made looked tight. Instead of the pic in the background with Koscheck, any way it could be the one in my avatar with Sherk? Also, I attached some pics of GSP, Vera, and Thiago Silva that would be cool to have in there. Thiago was near impossible to find any good pics. Any way they can be worked in there with GSP in the middle? Thanks a lot!



NikosCC said:


> Feel free to use if you wish.. Nothing spectacular just a little something i cooked up.


GSP
http://img167.imageshack.us/img167/7510/2966stpierremiller092ufwg4.jpg

Verra
http://hingedman.files.wordpress.com/2007/11/brandon_vera.jpg

Silva
http://www.madcor.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2007/11/thiago_hero_shot_1.jpg


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

hey buddy no prob i'll hook something up for you..


----------



## All_In (Aug 23, 2007)

Thanks a lot, man. Whenever you get some time.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Here's something i cooked up if you don't like it just let me know..


----------



## All_In (Aug 23, 2007)

Yeah, there's a slight possiblity I don't like it 

It's friggin sweet, man. Thanks so much! Now, we'll see if I can figure out how to get this in my sig!


----------



## towwffc (Jan 1, 2008)




----------

